

Android Beats RIM – Becomes Market Share Leader in USA - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/2010/08/03/android-beats-rim-becomes-market-share-leader-in-usa/
What will RIM do now when Android is breathing on its neck and threatens to enter its enterprise market?
======
Magneus
Call me crazy, but I think he's jumping to conclusions. There's no way Android
grew that fast.

Check out this recent report from Nielsen:
[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/iphone-
vs-...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/iphone-vs-android/)

It stakes Android at 9%, iPhone at 28%, WinMo at 19%, RIM at 35%.

I can't imagine that Android has surged ahead so soon, doubly so since RIM's
still leading in sales numbers.

